# SOLVED - Cubase 9 saving a project file takes 1 hour



## Lassi Tani (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi! Why Cubase 9 saves my Cubase Pro 8.5 project file for 1 hour? Has anyone had the same issue with Cubase 9? My orchestral project file has over 130 tracks, and takes about 51GB RAM, and uses 18-23% CPU for 1 hour, but Cubase seems to be freezed and just loading, loading...loading.

Should I just create the orchestral template from scratch?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 30, 2017)

I believe it or render in place I have the same experience.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow, somethings amiss. I'm on 9 and have a 750+ track disabled template and saves are around 3 seconds. My track counts are usually somewhere from 25-50.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 30, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> Wow, somethings amiss. I'm on 9 and have a 750+ track disabled template and saves are around 3 seconds. My track counts are usually somewhere from 25-50.



Have you created the template with earlier versions?

I guess it might be some plugin, which causes this. I think I'll have to create the template from scratch and see what happens.



Musicam said:


> I believe it or render in place I have the same experience.



Is your project file created with earlier version or with Cubase 9?


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 30, 2017)

I've only encountered problems like that when the hard drive had issues. Might want to do a disk check...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 30, 2017)

afterlight82 said:


> I've only encountered problems like that when the hard drive had issues. Might want to do a disk check...



Same project file with Cubase 8.5 took around 1-2 mins to save. I tested just before upgrading to Cubase 9.

And another strange thing is that during the long saving process, when I force stop the Cubase process, it creates a backup file, and when I'm trying to open the backup file, Cubase says it can't open it, because it was created with Cubase 1.x.


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ooh...ok, could be a corrupted file. What happens if you create a blank sequence, create a ton of midi and audio tracks and save it without the instruments...then add some instruments in gradually. Fresh file, nothing holdover from 8.5...


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 30, 2017)

ps any 32 bit plugs?


----------



## tokatila (Jan 31, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Hi! Why Cubase 9 saves my Cubase Pro 8.5 project file for 1 hour? Has anyone had the same issue with Cubase 9? My orchestral project file has over 130 tracks, and takes about 51GB RAM, and uses 18-23% CPU for 1 hour, but Cubase seems to be freezed and just loading, loading...loading.
> 
> Should I just create the orchestral template from scratch?



You should upgrade your PC from 286 to 386.

Seriously though, my 8.5. template is working fine (over 1000 tracks) so you probably have something fishy going on.

Have you tried to load the project without plugins to isolate culprit (instrument/plugins)?


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 31, 2017)

Something is corrupt - either the project file, or a plugin dll, or something. The 1.x message has been around for a while, something is screwy. I'm almost leaning on a plugin dll. Might want to check plugin upgrades...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 31, 2017)

tokatila said:


> You should upgrade your PC from 286 to 386.
> 
> Seriously though, my 8.5. template is working fine (over 1000 tracks) so you probably have something fishy going on.
> 
> Have you tried to load the project without plugins to isolate culprit (instrument/plugins)?



Haha yes I guess I should upgrade my 286 PC, I could get even 486.

I haven't yet tried to load the project without plugins. How can I do that btw?



afterlight82 said:


> Something is corrupt - either the project file, or a plugin dll, or something. The 1.x message has been around for a while, something is screwy. I'm almost leaning on a plugin dll. Might want to check plugin upgrades...



Thanks! I'm gonna check all my plugins.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 31, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Haha yes I guess I should upgrade my 286 PC, I could get even 486.
> 
> I haven't yet tried to load the project without plugins. How can I do that btw?
> 
> ...



If you are using Cubase default directories I don't think that you can remove them, if not just remove them from plugin manager. Otherwise I guess you can just rename the plugin directory temporarily in Windows.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you all for the help! I started to clean up my vst folders, and it was an older version of Spaces, which caused the problem. I updated Spaces, and now saving the template is back to normal.

Btw is there any way to prevent programs installing vst files to different folders? There's C:\Program Files\VSTPlugins, C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VSTPlugins, C:\Program Files (x86)\Steinberg\Vstplugins, C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST3, C:\Program Files\Common Files\VSTPlugins, etc. Some libraries let you decide the folder and some don't.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 5, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Thank you all for the help! I started to clean up my vst folders, and it was an older version of Spaces, which caused the problem. I updated Spaces, and now saving the template is back to normal.
> 
> Btw is there any way to prevent programs installing vst files to different folders? There's C:\Program Files\VSTPlugins, C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VSTPlugins, C:\Program Files (x86)\Steinberg\Vstplugins, C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST3, C:\Program Files\Common Files\VSTPlugins, etc. Some libraries let you decide the folder and some don't.



All the VSTs I know give you an option, but here is an answer. Make sure that the only path shown in devices/plugin manager is the one you want. Then when other's dissappear you know that you can move them to your desired location.


----------

